# [ESPN] Chris Bosh?



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Houston, We Have A Target*
> 
> Here are the best (and last) dribbles of chatter from the NBA grapevine as collected from various executives, scouts and insiders who gathered to watch 16 teams play two games each in a four-day span at the annual D-League Showcase:
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/dailydime/_/page/dime-100108-09/houston-rockets-join-chris-bosh-chase


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

If T-Mac isn't included, then

Battier/Ariza/Scola/Cook for Bosh/Banks/Weems

We could regain our depth on the wings with a T-Mac trade


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Toronto would probably ask for Landry in any deal.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Toronto would probably ask for Landry in any deal.


I'm aware of that. I just wasn't willing to give up the toughest player in the league to get the "Ru-Paul of big men" in any trade scenario.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

What about this trade

*Rockets trade:*
T-mac and Dorsy to 76ers
Landry, Ariza, Hayes and Cook to Toronto

*Philly trades:*
Iggy and Dalembert to Houston

*Toronto trades:*
Bosh to Houston



I hope we holding onto Brooks and Scola and answer the SG and C by this trade.

Yao/Dalembert/Andersen
Bosh/Scola
Battier/Buddinger
Igoudala/Taylor or Wafer
Brooks/Lowry


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

In all honesty, what is the point if we dont plan on resigning him? Would we really get that much better for a 1/2 seasons worth? Do we need to trade away one of our best pieces in order for a half season rental? Landry or Scola would have to be included in the deal. My guess Scola as he is expiring. 

Unless we get to keep Landry and Scola I dont want any part of it. We cant afford to keep him next summer as he was be commanding max money.

I would fall over and die is they did a Tmac/Cook/Ariza deal but no way in hell is that going to happen.

No Landry or no deal. Period


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> *In all honesty, what is the point if we dont plan on resigning him?* Would we really get that much better for a 1/2 seasons worth? Do we need to trade away one of our best pieces in order for a half season rental? Landry or Scola would have to be included in the deal. My guess Scola as he is expiring.
> 
> Unless we get to keep Landry and Scola I dont want any part of it. We cant afford to keep him next summer as he was be commanding max money.
> 
> ...


its a high risk for an even higher reward if he does choose to sign a multiyear deal, houston is in a better situation now and for the future than toronto and bosh is from texas after all. if houston can play well with bosh for the rest of the season the lure of having yao playing next to him next season would be irresistable and dare i say a sampson/olajuwon kind of thing going if it worked.

he may be commanding max money but in this economic climate hes going to find it very difficult to get a max contract from anyone unless his name is lebron james. and unfortunately its either brooks or landry (the more likely) which the deal will be based around, although i feel ariza would definately on the table and im all for that


----------

